
Ask HN: Leave high-salary job for a startup? - a_unicorn_dev
I’ve just been offered a new job and I’m not sure if I should take it. I’ve been at my current company for about five years, where I’ve had effectively no career growth — I’m still in exactly the same role as I was when I started, and in conversations I’ve had with various managers there’s no clear growth path that’s open to me. The new job is a step up in responsibility (from IC software engineer to team lead) but a dramatic step _down_ in compensation ($200k&#x2F;yr plus equity in a known quantity to ~100k plus equity in a startup).<p>Basically, should I walk away from at least $100k&#x2F;yr in exchange for something that sounds more interesting? It feels like a wildly irresponsible choice to make…
======
sk5t
If you can take your vested equity with you, and won't see your accounts
declining month to month from habituation to a higher income, then sure.
Otherwise it sounds like too unfavorable a trade.

